# Great website for discovering places in Egypt



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this forum. I've been a silent reader for a while now and I think this forum is a brilliant resource for expats in Egypt. Thank you all for your contributions; I've learned so much from your experiences.

I thought I would start by sharing this great resource I've discovered for finding out about new places in Egypt. <snip>


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

tmongy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I've been a silent reader for a while now and I think this forum is a brilliant resource for expats in Egypt. Thank you all for your contributions; I've learned so much from your experiences.
> 
> I thought I would start by sharing this great resource I've discovered for finding out about new places in Egypt. <snip>Cheers


hi and welcome, thanks for the info, the site looks good, have booked marked it to refer back to. Helen


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I'm not sure why, but the URL I posted was deleted from my message; which pretty much makes the post kind of useless 

Is it against the rules to post sites or something?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tmongy said:


> Well I'm not sure why, but the URL I posted was deleted from my message; which pretty much makes the post kind of useless
> 
> Is it against the rules to post sites or something?



yes if it is a competing forum,


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> yes if it is a competing forum,


Oh, sorry about that then.

Although, it's not really a forum; more of a local business guide like citysearch or yelp.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No still not allowed... however I can use my discretion when an regular poster posts.


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, got it. Thanks for the explanation


----------

